# primates not on the dwa



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Me and my OH are looking into primates and just wandering which ones are not no the dwa list. it's something we may consider in a year or two so just want to look into which species we like


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

From The Sun, earlier this year, it is possible to own marmoset, tamarin and squirrel monkey without a licence.

This may or may not be accurate!!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yup all marmoset species, all tamarin species, squirrel monkeys and woolly lemurs and gentle lemurs (although good luck finding them lol)
stu


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks  i take it they come at a very high price?


----------



## noble1 (Jul 10, 2008)

atleast 3000 for a pair of geoffreys marmosets and i think the other one is a cotton cheeked maybe rong though


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

the 'beginner' one would be the common marmoset, the other common ones are the geffreys and pencillatas, tamarins are the cotton-topped and a few others.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

naja-naja said:


> the 'beginner' one would be the common marmoset, the other common ones are the geffreys and pencillatas, tamarins are the cotton-topped and a few others.


 i have really taken a liken to the squirrel monkey what are they like for beginners? going to do as much research as possible


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> i have really taken a liken to the squirrel monkey what are they like for beginners? going to do as much research as possible


 
squirrel monkeys are awesome.

although if i could have any, id get a capuchin. before i knew its name ages ago i used to refer to it as the "jim carrey monkey" lmao, from the Ace Ventura movies.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> squirrel monkeys are awesome.
> 
> although if i could have any, id get a capuchin. before i knew its name ages ago i used to refer to it as the "jim carrey monkey" lmao, from the Ace Ventura movies.


 there really awsome aswell i always though they needed a license


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Spuddy said:


> squirrel monkeys are awesome.
> 
> although if i could have any, id get a capuchin. before i knew its name ages ago i used to refer to it as the "jim carrey monkey" lmao, from the Ace Ventura movies.


 not if you want a face at the end of the day lol
yup primates are pretty expensive but the price is nothing to what they will cost to make the set-up and diet etc.
i was refering to gentle and wooly lemurs being hard to find as ive never seen any for sale although thats not to say any are in the uk but if they were id guess they would be considerably more than squirrel monkeys which are relatively easy to come by and go for £6000+ a pair:gasp:
stu


----------

